# Dreams become reality



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

well i am holding open the second week of february to get over to Tirol in Austria

(an sb.com dude from israel will be there too) so you can come over to that one MPD!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I want to board some more of the semilocal mountains around here. I want to board with MPD a bit, and just progress overall. In a few years, after I get my two year, I'll hopefully be moving out west, but we'll see how that works out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

well i will be getting my pass for whistler again, but in the past all i have been riding is whistler/blackcomb nothing else. this year i want to take a few more trips to some mountains around here and cowtown. like big white, baker, mount washington, and head over to calgary and hit up castle, banff, lake louise. i doubt ill get to them all but a guy can dream.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

lumber - i recommend Fernie to you. not the nicest town to stay in (the rsort is kinda stoopid pricey to stay at) but the mountain is full on

big white is a learner / family resort and the hills are of a difficulty to compliment this. and it is prone to white out (hence its name)


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> I really do need to get my passport..
> Then I can come see u


....and......????:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

This will be the first year in about 6 that I won't be buying a season pass anywhere. My goal is to spend more time earning my turns, as well as snowmobile-accessed b/c. 

My dream is to return to AK this year, but the budget won't allow it.  Maybe if i eat ramen for the next three months...:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

i would love to be a web and/or graphic designer or part of a group of designers for a good resort.

ahhh...

i dont know tho, alot of good resorts have great sites so i guess it would have to start off with an upcoming resort since they usually open sites before the opening. It would also mean id be away from home which i wouldnt really mind.

Check out the site for the only resort in spain [3 hours away] Sierra Nevada - Home

its a pile of cow dung


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Kieran said:


> spain ....its a pile of cow dung


i wouldn't necessarily disagree!


----------



## swmike (Aug 16, 2007)

Trying to make a real living at a resort will only break your heart! And specifically that job... is there really any reason for a resort to have a staff for the web site right at the resort where office space and cost of living is so high? yea, most still do - but that won't be for long. Several companies are specializing in outsourcing them.



Kieran said:


> i would love to be a web and/or graphic designer or part of a group of designers for a good resort.
> 
> ahhh...
> 
> ...


----------



## swmike (Aug 16, 2007)

I live about 2 hours from Angel Fire, Wolf Creek, Santa Fe, and Purgatory. The Jeep has new tread and a lift - I am so ready! I actually had the Thule box on top - but realizing there was more 4-wheeling to do I took it off. My neighbor said that when I was riding down in the arroyas all he could see was the black turtle shell moving across the desert.. but it's right next to the driveway READY!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> lumber - i recommend Fernie to you. not the nicest town to stay in (the rsort is kinda stoopid pricey to stay at) but the mountain is full on
> 
> big white is a learner / family resort and the hills are of a difficulty to compliment this. and it is prone to white out (hence its name)


 yes fernie is another one i want to hit i forgot to put it in there, looks like big white is already being planed so ill be going there for sure, if its like you said a familly hill with very little difficulty i ask just one question, hows the back country?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That's funny Steve. I was all set to go visit ale, and I had a trip to Roger's Pass and Kicking Horse in the works, but a new house changed all of that. Hopefully 08/09 season I will knock off the Canada trip. Seattle is still out there, but it's really far in the distance at the moment.

Oh yeah a good touring buddy of mine is moving back to Switzerland. Mmmmmm Swiss powder. I may be coming to Europe in the next two years. Paolo clear you calendar.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

wclumberjack said:


> looks like big white is already being planed so ill be going there for sure, hows the back country?


i can't say i tried it out to be honest! but the whole area is quite low lying and thus heavily forrested, so for open slopes, i doubt the choices are varied.

but personally, i honestly couldn't say for sure. but i suspect you will find most if not all inbounds to be quite underwhelming!

having said that though, many pistes have big rollers on them and you can inadvertently fly tens of meters if hustling along at a fair rate of knots! just look out for the day glow oranges who will happily relieve you of your lift pass if you are going a bit too pacey!



killclimbz said:


> Oh yeah a good touring buddy of mine is moving back to Switzerland. Mmmmmm Swiss powder. I may be coming to Europe in the next two years. Paolo clear you calendar.


ooritey then! even if i head out to Canuck; we'll be having an annual trip back to italia for chrimbo anyways..... and so we'll easily see you in goat country!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm off to Big Sky Montana in Feb. I'll be spending a wk there. Can't wait to go. Until then I'll be hitting the usual spots in VT. soon as we get some snow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Kieran said:


> i would love to be a web and/or graphic designer or part of a group of designers for a good resort.



Are you a graphic designer as well??? 
I did some design for the us ski and snowboard team and the PAY SUCKS!!! its like let me just bend over for you right here .... uhhh oh well maybe one day ill just open shop up in the hills and say screw them all


----------

